# How to transfer data from user-space to kernel module?



## Yue Chen (Feb 15, 2015)

I have text or binary files in user-space (file systems), how to transfer them to kernel modules?

For Linux, there are approaches like:

reading files in kernel modules;
virtual filesystems, e.g. /proc, /sys, configfs, relayfs, debugfs;
netlink;
poll() / epoll() & related.

For FreeBSD, how to do it efficiently and conveniently?


----------



## woodsb02 (Feb 15, 2015)

Check out Thread 45979.


----------

